# Getat Watches



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

A friend of mine is thinking of buying from Getat and I wondered if any of you guys have had any experience with Getat and their watches.

They seem ok from what I have found on the net but I would value your opinions more than random reviews on the webernet.


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah - they are OK for the money. Chinese "homages" (read "unbranded copies") that can be made to your specification.

Just don't expect them to be waterproof, accurate, have particularity good lume or have dials that are free from faults (i.e wonky numbers, misaligned hands, blemishes and dust). The chinese movements (again, copies of western designs) are not sophisticated and can have variable quality control - they can be dirty and have a poor finish. But they can be reliable.

That said, they are good looking watches - and so they should be considering the copied designs. Like most things in life, you get what you pay for.

Egads

Dave


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

My experience has been a little more positive. I've had two watches from Getat and the quality, for the price, has been outstanding. Materials are good, build has been excellent and the movement and timekeeping could not be faulted - again at that price point. Friends who've also owned getats would agree with me on all of those statements. In fact the most common comment you hear is "how do they do it for those prices".

Actually my only gripe would be the time it takes for delivery - 4 to 5 weeks is the norm. And they tell you that this is due to each watch being made to your specification, so I guess that's fair enough.

I'm currently waiting for two more - a Pilot and a Sandwich Dial and I wouldn't have ordered again if I'd had a problem with them.

There are many, many people like me who love the designs of really high end watches but could never in a million years afford one. I do own an Omega SMP, Seiko 'Sumo', Steinhart etc so love my watches but could never afford a Panerai. Getat allow you to wear the design without the price tag. We shouldn't in my opinion get too pretentious about companies like these, after all Rotary are an established accepted high street brand and they've never had an original design in their whole existance, they've ripped off every watch brand in the world - just take a look at their current Omega copies!

So I say go for it and enjoy it for what you pay.

David


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, yes, you can get some good ones, but in my experience it can be a bit of a lottery. As I have intimated, the Quality Control isn't the best.

However, you will never have a problem getting a fix - the customer care is good (although it can be a bit of a hassle with the postage, custom charges and delays).

Regards

Dave


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Agreed Badger.

Jimbo - I think between myself and Badger you've probably got a pretty balanced view.

It's up to you as they say!

David


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

royalwitcheese said:


> Agreed Badger.
> 
> Jimbo - I think between myself and Badger you've probably got a pretty balanced view.
> 
> ...


Well I've told my mate what you guys have said and although it sounded good he's gone for one from jackson tse instead. I have also ordered one myself. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I've not bought from Jackson Tse, but he does get great consistent feedback. I've not heard anything bad about them but that website gives me a headache navigating 

I've bought from Getat once and the watch was great but the communication was very slow and the delivery took about 5 - 6 weeks.

The watch was a destro sterile pam homage. It kept great time and was fitted with super lume so nice and bright. For the money you'd be hard pressed to find anything as good.


----------

